# New Here



## ghostgirl12 (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm new to the forum and really struggling with things at the moment and not sure of the next steps in my marriage.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey there. 

It would be a good idea to discuss the ways you are struggling in your relationship. It is hard to give you relevant advice without more details.

Take care.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi ghostgirl Welcome to TAM. What seems to be the problem?


----------

